

The Lean Way to Know Thy Neighbour - grinkot
http://leanstartupmachine.com/2012/08/the-lean-way-to-know-thy-neighbour/

======
markshenfield
Success for Voizin seems to be in minimizing the non-financial frictional cost
of connecting _as_ _much_ _as_ _feasible_ _possible_ \- and doing so without
being obtrusive. It'll be cool to see what they come up with. (It's always so
interesting to me that people realize mutual value in something, yet never
"cash-in" on that value because they're too afraid to take the first step...)

------
adamatlsm
Voizin's pivots could save them 18.6 million building the wrong thing...

------
LeanMontreal
great read!

